# 2007 Mini Cooper S Spoiler For Sale



## MiniAbz (Jan 30, 2007)

i Have two Mini Cooper S Spoilers for sale on Ebay just now

have a looky!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140080756776

Stewart


----------

